# Fernwartung in China- MBconnectline ?



## Nais (16 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

nutzt jemand von Euch das Fernwartungsportal bzw. die VPN- Router von MBconnectline ( https://www.mbconnectline.com/de ) in  China.
Wenn ja, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Stabilität, Erreichbarkeit und Datendurchsatz ?

Danke im voraus ...


----------



## CrazyMC (31 Januar 2020)

Bisher klappt alles bestens. Die Verbindung nach China variiert aber sehr stark nach Uhrzeit und Landesteilen das hat denke ich aber nichts mit mbconnectline zu tun.

Grüße


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2020)

Ich hätte dazu ne kurze Frage. Wir machen viel über teamviewer, wo wäre der Unterschied?


----------



## Nais (7 März 2020)

... beide Systeme laufen über externe "Vermittlungsserver" des Anbieters, soweit funktioniert das ähnlich.
Für TeamViewer benötigst Du jedoch einen PC als Endpunkt in der Maschine. 
MB connect und ähnliche Systeme nutzen einen schaltschranktauglichen Router der eine direkte VPN - Verbindung in das Netzwerk der Maschine herstellt, und damit alle IP tauglichen Geräte darin direkt erreichbar macht.
Dabei gibt es verschiedene Router für die jeweiligen Zugänge über LAN oder Mobilfunk. 
Bei TeamViewer ist diese VPN Verbindung auch mit etwas mehr Konfigurationsaufwand möglich, es wird jedoch immer der o. g. PC benötigt...

Je nach Kunden-IT wird TeamViewer auch oft nicht gern gesehen....


----------

